# md5 mismatch fix! gt-i9300



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

*if you got a md5 mismatch on your gt-i9300 this is how you fix it :*

*1# download mobile odin on your samsung galaxy s3 *

*2# download recovery here http://download.chainfire.eu/195/CF-Root/SGS3/CF-SGS3-CWM-v5.5-v1.5.zip *

*3# open mobile odin and flash the file under recovery and your done !*

*i hope it fix your problem *


----------

